# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  Bạn sử dụng những gì trên phần mềm mach3

## imechavn

Với một ý tưởng tối giản hoá phần mềm MACH3 để phù hợp với các đối tượng sử dụng. Như ncstudio vì sao nó lại phổ biến trong các làng nghề? bởi nó thân thiện và dể sử dụng, không cần hiểu biết nhiều về kỹ thuật. Nhiều bác nhìn thấy giao diện của MACH3 đã lắc đầu không muốn tiếp thu luôn. Theo các bác công cụ nào cần dùng nhất, công cụ nào không.....Để chúng ta sẽ tự xây dựng dao diện MACH3 theo ý riêng.
Mach3:

Ncstudio:

----------

anhcos

----------


## nhatson

điêu khác gỗ thì cái này có vẻ hợp lí


http://home.comcast.net/~cncwoodworker/2010.html

----------

thehiena2, writewin

----------


## imechavn

Nhìn cách bố trí vẫn rối mắt, không thoáng đẹp như NC!

----------


## nhatson

> Nhìn cách bố trí vẫn rối mắt, không thoáng đẹp như NC!


mỗi người mỗi ý, khó mà chiều hết được 
cơ bản các cụ nhà ta thik simple, nhưng rồi sẽ lại đòi phức tạp, cụ từ từ nghiên cứu vậy

b.r

----------


## thucongmynghe79

em lại khoái mach3, mach 3 có thể lập trình Y dài vô tận cho ai có máy ngắn Y như em,

----------


## suu_tam

> em lại khoái mach3, mach 3 có thể lập trình Y dài vô tận cho ai có máy ngắn Y như em,


Em đang chuẩn bị lắp MACH3 để dùng cho con máy chế. Em chưa dùng mach3 bao giờ. Bác có thể nói rõ hơn cái này được không ạ. Đúng cai em thực sự đang cần.

Mong muốn là nó repeat được 1 đoạn gcode chỉ định.

----------


## imechavn

Tôi thấy trong MACH3 không cần quá nhiều công cụ, theo ý tôi chỉ cần một số công cụ sau là đủ:
- Cửa sổ quan sát trạng thái gia công sản phẩm
- Cửa sổ quan sát dòng lệnh chương trình
- Nút nhấn chạy
- Nút nhấn dừng lại
- Nút nhấn chạy từ dòng lệnh thứ
- Nút về 0 cho các trục
- Nút set 0 cho các trục
- Nút nhấn điều khiển tay cho các trục

----------


## thehiena2

Cho hoi ti. Cai. Dat 4 truc tren mach3 phải làm như thế nào bà con.

----------


## ABCNC

Mình chưa sd cả 2, nhưng Mach 3 là 175usd, planet là 69eu, Nc,.. riêng về giá thành đã nói lên giá tri. Về sd gì trong Mach 3, mỗi người sẽ chọn 1 kiểu ứng với công việc, vậy lời giải về giao diện tối ưu chắc ko có lối ra  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

thường thì dân dùng MACH3 là dân diy,có thể tự xử theo ý mình,
 còn làm thương mại, có mục tiêu cụ thể thì mod cụ thể theo dự định của mình hoặc theo khách hàng, mach3 ko đơn giản chí là screen, nó kèm theo cả phím tắt, macro, nút nhấn marco vv và vv

file image giao diện mach3 screen set 2010 cho bác nào cần
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-g...ew?usp=sharing

----------

anhcos, cuong, hungdn

----------


## anhcos

Đúng là nên sửa lại giao diện cho đơn giản, chỉ cần những cái mình cần đỡ rối mắt.
Mình hay thích xem phần toolpath thật rộng nên cũng cần chỉnh lại, để theo hướng dẫn của các bác làm 1 giao diện cho vui.

----------


## imechavn

Vừa sảy ra lỗi diễn đàn thì phải, không thể post bài được!
Các bác thử đưa ra phác họa giao diện mong muốn để các thành viên khác cấu hình theo. Tôi đưa ra một số công cụ để các bác tham khảo thêm:
- Phần mềm MachScreen:
www.mediafire.com/download/z7pbhu9ucb4uhap/MachScreenV1.60.exe
Bên cạnh đó còn có một số tài liệu hỗ trợ viết các macro chạy ngầm bên trong Mach3 để người dùng có thêm tùy biến cách thức điều khiển, mã hóa việc và ra dữ liệu, dễ dàng biến Mach 3 thành một công cụ hữu ích cho các ứng dụng máy CNC chuyên biệt:
www.mediafire.com/view/1lgc5ywv0k2ohti/Mach3_V3_x_Programmer_Reference_Draft_v0_13_Indexe  d.pdf
http://www.mediafire.com/download/2x...3_OEM_code.pdf
http://www.mediafire.com/download/zr...ons_SORTED.pdf

----------


## anhcos

Nó có bản mới hơn đây bác, bản 1.61 từ trang chủ của nó, xài khá dễ:

MachScreen:
http://www.kd-dietz.com/klausphp/

Vừa tính đưa lên thì đã thấy bài của bác.
Trong chương trình nó có sẵn các OEM code cho Button DRO và LED luôn, khỏi phải tra cứu nơi khác.  :Big Grin:

----------


## imechavn

> Em đang chuẩn bị lắp MACH3 để dùng cho con máy chế. Em chưa dùng mach3 bao giờ. Bác có thể nói rõ hơn cái này được không ạ. Đúng cai em thực sự đang cần.
> 
> Mong muốn là nó repeat được 1 đoạn gcode chỉ định.


Bác cần đọc tài liệu về mã G- code dùng cho máy CNC, tài liệu này có rất nhiều mà.

----------


## giaiphapcnc

_1 vài chia sẻ về Mach3, dưới góc nhìn của người lập trình phần mềm CNC, CAM. Bài viết được đăng trên thegioicnc, chia sẻ lại cùng anh/em_

-----------------------------------------------------
*01: Screenset (màn hình) cho Mach3*

Biết phần mềm Mach3 khoảng 2008, hồi đấy tìm hiểu mấy phần mềm CNC rồi google ra cái này, nhưng thực sự tìm hiểu về Mach3 cũng chỉ khoảng 2 tháng nay. Mach3 có nhiều hay: có thể viết Plugin, Macro, thay đổi màn hình. Có lẽ trong những phần mềm đk CNC mà e làm, làm cái này sướng nhất vì ít phải Code. Những gì tìm hiểu được thì viết lên đây, biết đâu thời gian nữa mình quên mất vì làm cái khác thì vẫn còn tài liệu để lưu lại, hoặc có bác nào có kinh nghiệm thì chia sẻ thì cũng hay. Ngoài lề 1 tí, bây h e vào chủ để chính.

Đối tượng đọc bài viết: Một số trường hợp muốn thay đổi màn hình nguyên thủy của Mach3 cho phù hợp với yêu cầu, hoặc có làm Wizard cho mach3. Để làm Screenset  cho Mach3 cần 1 số công cụ/kỹ năng sau:
- Phần mềm thiết kế Screen, xem ở đây: Klaus’ MachScreen, Screen4, Mach3Screen Designer and ScreenTweak. Theo quan điểm cá nhân thì dùng MachScreen là dễ sử dụng nhất, phần mềm này cũng được tác giả cập nhật liên tục.
- Nếu biết 1 số kỹ năng về Photoshop hoặc 1 phần mềm nào đó thiết kế đồ họa thì càng tốt
- Nếu biết lập trình Macro thì càng tốt.
- Biết 1 số từ tiếng Anh và chức năng sử dụng trong Mach3

Bắt đầu:
- Download công cụ MachScreen, cài đặt. Có thể xem tutorial, video hướng dẫn cơ bản ở trang web của tác giả.
- Thiết kế 1 số ảnh/nút/lựa chọn .... bằng Photoshop hoặc phần mềm nào đó. Nếu muốn dùng Tiếng Việt thì thiết kế luôn Tiếng Việt ở trong ảnh luôn. Ảnh nằm trong thư mục con Bitmaps
- Mở file mở rộng: .set,.lset.. có sẵn hoặc tạo mới bằng  MachScreen. Sau đó thiết kế theo ý muốn.
- Lập trình Macro nếu cần thiết
....
- Sau khi xong thì vào copy ảnh và Screen vào Mach3 rồi vào mục View > Load Screens chỉ đến Screen vừa tạo. Hoặc với Addon thì copy vào thư mục Addon

Done

1 số Screen trên Mach3: http://www.machsupport.com/software/...es/screensets/
 Screen của mấy bác Nga 4 trục: download http://ek-maket.ru/RussianScreenset.zip



Hoặc 3 trục:


Download: http://ek-maket.ru/mach3_black_screenset.rar

Em thích kiểu thiết kế này của 1 bác ở Pháp



Download: http://www.usinages.com/mach/screen-...22757-180.html
http://www.usinages.com/ressources/s...-swissu/140569

----------

cuong, Mr.L

----------


## giaiphapcnc

*02: Sublime Text - Trình soạn thảo tốt để lập trình Macro cho Mach3*

Có lẽ bác nào quen dùng IDE của Microsoft hoặc Eclipse để lập trình thì nhìn thấy bộ soạn thảo của Mach3 sẽ nản vô cùng. Tìm trên Google, cũng thấy ít bài viết, có bác bảo dùng Notepad++. Phần mềm Notepad++ cũng rất hay, nhưng gợi nhớ code thì không ngon lắm. Sau đó thử e Sublime Text, 1 hồi mò mẫm. Sản phầm thương mại có khác, nói chung là để soạn thảo Mach3 thì cái này ăn đứt bộ soạn thảo sẵn có của Mach3, nhưng tiếc rằng những Plugin về SublimeCodeIntel (https://github.com/SublimeCodeIntel/SublimeCodeIntel) và Format Code lại không hỗ trợ Visual basic nên 1 số cái phải làm bằng tay.



Đây là hình ảnh mà em dùng Sublime Text để Code dùng bộ ngôn ngữ VB cho mach3 được chế từ bộ https://github.com/SublimeText/VBScript.

Tiếp theo e tóm tắt các bước để cấu hình cho Sublime Text 
Bước 01. Download Sublime Text 3, có thể tìm trên Google bản dùng thử, hoặc tìm ở đây http://dongthapit.com/phan-mem/subli...chuyen-nghiep/

Bước 02. Download ngôn ngữ VB cho mach3 ở đây . Sau đó giải nén vào thư mục Packages của Sublime Text (tìm bằng cách vào Preferences --> Browse Packages), ví dụ thư mục đó là C:\Users\ABC\AppData\Roaming\Sublime Text 3\Packages\Mach3Macro

Bước 03: Khới động lại Sublime Text, sau đó chọn View -> Syntax -> Open all with current extension as --> Chọn Mach3Macro

Thế là OK.

Mẹo: để Sublime Text gợi nhớ tốt hơn có thể download file mẫu ở đây  (ko được xóa dòng thứ 3 trong file này)

Bác nào ko thích dùng theme có sẵn có thể download theme, ví dụ cái này

https://github.com/kkga/spacegray

Sublime Text có rất nhiều plugin, để install plugin dễ dàng nên sử dụng Package Control theo các bước ở đây:
https://sublime.wbond.net/installation

1 vài điểm yếu khi sử dụng Sublime Text:
- Ko debug được, phải copy lại vào mach3 để debug ==> e chưa nghĩ cách nào để làm việc này
- Chưa có Plugin hỗ trợ CodeIntel và FormatCode => cái này bác nào giỏi Python có thể viết được

1 vài điểm chia sẻ, bác nào có kinh nghiệm hay hơn thì chia sẻ nhé.

----------

anhcos, nhatson

----------


## giaiphapcnc

*03: Bảng hằng số và mã OEM của Mach3*

Dưới đây là bảng hằng số và mã OEM, Standard khi lập trình Macro cho Mach3 để các bạn tiện tra cứu, bạn có thể bắt gặp trong tài liệu Mach3 với tên gọi CB Constant. Bạn có thể download ở đây

----------


## imechavn

Bác có giao diện nào thương mại rồi post cho anh em học hỏi được không?

----------


## nhatson

trông pro thì em thấy có thằng này




http://machmotion.com/cnc-products/p...-ultimate.html





cái này chọt lét cụ nam xíu ah

----------


## giaiphapcnc

> Bác có giao diện nào thương mại rồi post cho anh em học hỏi được không?


Bác có thể xem clip của bác haianhelectric giới thiệu. E không dám học hỏi, anh/em thấy làm hợp lý và dễ dùng là được ah.

--------------------------------------------------------------------
*Dưới này là wizard xoay phôi, Free cho bác nào thích nghiên cứu*. Có thể viết tích hợp luôn với màn hình cho tiện
---
Như các bác đã biết việc đặt phôi không phải lúc nào cũng thẳng được, nếu sử dụng những bộ điều khiển CNC chuyên dụng cho máy cắt Plasma đều có tính năng xoay phôi. Trong Mach3 có chức năng đặt góc xoay, Wizard này sử dụng tính năng này bằng cách lấy 2 điểm để tính góc xoay phôi. 

Trong Mach3 có chức năng đặt góc xoay, Wizard này sử dụng tính năng này bằng cách lấy 2 điểm để tính góc xoay phôi. 




Cài đặt và khởi động:
Để sử dụng Wizard này, các bạn download  ở đây. giải nén và copy vào thư mục Addon của Mach3 (chẳng hạn như thế này C:\Mach3\Addons\2D Plasma - Xoay Phoi). Sau đó chạy mach3 và chọn Wizard là 2D Plasma - Xoay Phoi.



Sử dụng:

B1. Khi Wizard được Load, bạn hãy bật chế độ JOG nếu chế độ này chưa được bật

B2: Chọn điểm trên cạnh để lấy: Sử dụng phím mũi tên lên/xuống (để đk trục Y); hoặc trái/phải ( để điều khiển trục X) hoặc click chuột vào các vị trí (X+,X-,Y+,Y-) trên màn hình để chọn điểm mong muốn.

B3: Click vào nút lấy điểm. 

B4: Lặp lại B2-B3 để lấy điểm tiếp theo

B5: Khi đủ 2 điểm chương trình sẽ tính góc. *Khi góc hệ thống khác 0, các tọa độ X,Y sẽ chuyển sang màu đỏ.* Sau đó bạn nhấn nút thoát ra trở về màn hình chính. Chương trình sẽ cập nhật góc, ở chế độ MDI

----------

anhcos, anhxco, CKD, cuongmay, imechavn, nhatson, zentic

----------


## giaiphapcnc

> trông pro thì em thấy có thằng này
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://machmotion.com/cnc-products/p...-ultimate.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cái này sử dụng flash để tạo giao diện, bác nào làm đồ hoạ chắc thạo, được cái là rất bắt mắt, ko biết hiệu năng có tốt ko vì đã qua flash.




> *.swf*
> 
> .swf are Flash screens designed to be used with the Flash plugin .
> Download the file
> Copy the .swf file into the Mach3 installation directory (typically C:\Mach3)
> Open Mach3 and load the screens like normal



 Em không thạo món này nên dùng MachScreen.

----------

nhatson

----------


## imechavn

Hôm trước thấy có máy cắt khắc dùng luôn một con phát laser có 2 tia vuông góc gắn vào gần đầu gia công, mỗi khi đặt phôi chỉ cần đặt phôi song song với 1 trong hai tia sáng thì đảm bảo sẽ chuẩn vị trí. Giải pháp này bác đưa ra có thể thay thế được việc làm đó?

----------


## nhatson

bản demo machmotion ultimine
http://www.machmotion.com/download/MMP2.zip

b.r

----------


## anhcos

Để đơn giản màn hình và đạt độ tương thích cao, các bác mở ScreenSet mặc định của Mach3 mà sửa (nhớ copy thành file mới nhé), xong sẽ có cái như mình muốn.



Mình cần phần thể hiện to hết mức có thể và loại bỏ bớt các nút hiện nay chưa dùng đến và chỉ thay đổi Page 1, còn các page sau giữ nguyên.

Trong chương trình Machscreen: Page 0 mặc định sẽ hiển thị nó trên tất cả các page sau nhé.

----------

nhatson

----------


## lekimhung

Mấy đại ca thiệt là quá dử, còn mach3 nhà em có giao diện rất đơn giản, sau khi nhấn nút run là em tắt luôn cái màng hình thành ra đen thui luôn, nhìn vào chỉ thấy có cái khuôn mặt chính mình.

----------


## anhxco

> Bác có thể xem clip của bác haianhelectric giới thiệu. E không dám học hỏi, anh/em thấy làm hợp lý và dễ dùng là được ah.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Dưới này là wizard xoay phôi, Free cho bác nào thích nghiên cứu*. Có thể viết tích hợp luôn với màn hình cho tiện
> ---
> Như các bác đã biết việc đặt phôi không phải lúc nào cũng thẳng được, nếu sử dụng những bộ điều khiển CNC chuyên dụng cho máy cắt Plasma đều có tính năng xoay phôi. Trong Mach3 có chức năng đặt góc xoay, Wizard này sử dụng tính năng này bằng cách lấy 2 điểm để tính góc xoay phôi. 
> 
> Trong Mach3 có chức năng đặt góc xoay, Wizard này sử dụng tính năng này bằng cách lấy 2 điểm để tính góc xoay phôi. 
> 
> ...


Cái này hay, chắc  dùng đc cho việc chỉnh góc offset cho XY nếu cơ khí làm không đc vuông góc.

----------


## anhcos

@giaiphapcnc:
Viết VB cho Mach được cái là nó tích hợp sẵn trong đó và gọi được dễ dàng, nhưng bù lại nó chả bảo mật nên chỉ code vừa vừa thôi.
Em đã code cho Mach3 trên .net chưa, anh đã làm nhưng còn kẹt một số thứ cần hỏi em.

----------


## giaiphapcnc

> @giaiphapcnc:
> Viết VB cho Mach được cái là nó tích hợp sẵn trong đó và gọi được dễ dàng, nhưng bù lại nó chả bảo mật nên chỉ code vừa vừa thôi.
> Em đã code cho Mach3 trên .net chưa, anh đã làm nhưng còn kẹt một số thứ cần hỏi em.


Viết VB mach3 có 2 dạng biên dịch, 1 từ Code, 1 từ mã máy



Bác sử dụng dạng này nếu muốn dấu code, kĩ thuật đọc file này thế nào bác dùng Google nhé  :Big Grin:

----------

anhcos

----------


## imechavn

->giaiphapcnc
Thì ra bác là người code cho bên haianhelectric, bác đúng là một cao thủ về I/O và code, trong đó có sự kết hợp cả oxy- gas, plasma, vẽ.

----------

giaiphapcnc

----------


## giaiphapcnc

> ->giaiphapcnc
> Thì ra bác là người code cho bên haianhelectric, bác đúng là một cao thủ về I/O và code, trong đó có sự kết hợp cả oxy- gas, plasma, vẽ.


Em ngu mấy món khác, nên chỉ dám học món code thôi ah  :Big Grin:

----------


## imechavn

Bác khiêm tốn rồi, nếu không hiểu về tổng thể thì khó có thể làm được như vậy đấy.

----------


## suu_tam

> Mình chưa sd cả 2, nhưng Mach 3 là 175usd, planet là 69eu, Nc,.. riêng về giá thành đã nói lên giá tri. Về sd gì trong Mach 3, mỗi người sẽ chọn 1 kiểu ứng với công việc, vậy lời giải về giao diện tối ưu chắc ko có lối ra


NCSTUDIO V5 khó kiếm hàng hãng vì có lẽ hết thì phải.
NCSTUDIO V8 3 trục giá khoảng 12tr. V10 4 trục giá 27 triệu.

Trong khi mua 1 cái BOB của MACH 3 4 trục khoảng 500k cộng với bản quyền phần mềm 175$ thì quá rẻ so với NCSTUDIO V10.

----------


## imechavn

> Bác có thể xem clip của bác haianhelectric giới thiệu. E không dám học hỏi, anh/em thấy làm hợp lý và dễ dùng là được ah.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Dưới này là wizard xoay phôi, Free cho bác nào thích nghiên cứu*. Có thể viết tích hợp luôn với màn hình cho tiện
> ---
> Như các bác đã biết việc đặt phôi không phải lúc nào cũng thẳng được, nếu sử dụng những bộ điều khiển CNC chuyên dụng cho máy cắt Plasma đều có tính năng xoay phôi. Trong Mach3 có chức năng đặt góc xoay, Wizard này sử dụng tính năng này bằng cách lấy 2 điểm để tính góc xoay phôi. 
> 
> Trong Mach3 có chức năng đặt góc xoay, Wizard này sử dụng tính năng này bằng cách lấy 2 điểm để tính góc xoay phôi. 
> 
> ...


Cái này tôi vẫn chưa hiểu dựa vào đâu để bác lấy 2 điểm và xác định góc bác à, bác có thể giải thích rõ hơn được không?

----------


## giaiphapcnc

Mượn tạm video của ai đó, bác xem sẽ hiểu. Nếu rõ hơn nữa bác có thể xem tài liệu của Hypertherm

----------


## imechavn

OK, khi nhìn thấy điểm sáng trên phôi tôi đã hiểu, cảm ơn bác.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> Em đang chuẩn bị lắp MACH3 để dùng cho con máy chế. Em chưa dùng mach3 bao giờ. Bác có thể nói rõ hơn cái này được không ạ. Đúng cai em thực sự đang cần.
> 
> Mong muốn là nó repeat được 1 đoạn gcode chỉ định.


thì bác cứ cài vô đi, cái nào ko hiểu thì trên đây cao thủ nhiều mà, em cũng học trên đây thôi, mach 3 có thể chạy bất cứ dòng lệnh nào mà bạn muốn, + thêm sự khống chế trên artcam thì dễ làm thôi

----------


## suu_tam

> thì bác cứ cài vô đi, cái nào ko hiểu thì trên đây cao thủ nhiều mà, em cũng học trên đây thôi, mach 3 có thể chạy bất cứ dòng lệnh nào mà bạn muốn, + thêm sự khống chế trên artcam thì dễ làm thôi





> em lại khoái mach3, mach 3 có thể lập trình Y dài vô tận cho ai có máy ngắn Y như em,


Vâng cái em  muốn học là cái chạy Y dài vô tận đấy bác ạ.

----------


## imechavn

Như vậy với mỗi loại công việc khác nhau sẽ có một số công cụ được dùng riêng:
1. Với máy gỗ:
- Về 0 các trục
- Chạy và dừng
- Chạy một dòng lệnh bất kỳ
- Mở và sửa file gcode
- Tốc độ spindle
- Tốc độ di chuyển máy
- Cửa sổ quan sát đường chạy dao khi chạy
2. Với máy plasma:
- Về 0 các trục
- Chạy và dừng
- Chạy một dòng lệnh bất kỳ
- Mở và sửa file gcode
- Tốc độ spindle
- Tốc độ di chuyển máy
- Xoay phôi gia công
- Cửa sổ quan sát đường chạy dao khi chạy
3. Với máy oxy - gas
- Về 0 các trục
- Chạy và dừng
- Chạy một dòng lệnh bất kỳ
- Mở và sửa file gcode
- Tốc độ spindle
- Tốc độ di chuyển máy
- Xoay phôi gia công
- Cửa sổ quan sát đường chạy dao khi chạy

Còn vấn đề gì không các bác?

----------

Tuấn

----------


## giaiphapcnc

> Như vậy với mỗi loại công việc khác nhau sẽ có một số công cụ được dùng riêng:
> 1. Với máy gỗ:
> - Về 0 các trục
> - Chạy và dừng
> - Chạy một dòng lệnh bất kỳ
> - Mở và sửa file gcode
> - Tốc độ spindle
> - Tốc độ di chuyển máy
> - Cửa sổ quan sát đường chạy dao khi chạy
> ...


Theo em cách đơn giản nhất là học theo 1 phần mềm nào đó chuyên dụng, và chỉnh sửa mach3 dựa trên phần mềm đó sao cho phù với phần cứng đang sử dụng và tiện cho người dùng

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> Vâng cái em  muốn học là cái chạy Y dài vô tận đấy bác ạ.


đòi hỏi bạn phải biết artcam tí , còn phần mềm khác thi mình ko biết,

----------


## Tuấn

> Vâng cái em  muốn học là cái chạy Y dài vô tận đấy bác ạ.


Bác vào trang imecha.vn, load cái giáo trình sổ tay lập trình cnc về, phần viết trương trình con có cái này bác ạ

----------

diy1102, Diy1979, imechavn

----------


## imechavn

vấn đề Y dài vô tận bác muốn như thế nào, bác cần đưa ra vấn đề rõ hơn.

----------


## suu_tam

> vấn đề Y dài vô tận bác muốn như thế nào, bác cần đưa ra vấn đề rõ hơn.


Thì em cũng không biết vấn đề nó như thế nào thì em mới hỏi. Vì em thấy bác thucongmynghe79 viết vậy nên em hỏi thôi.




> em lại khoái mach3, mach 3 có thể lập trình Y dài vô tận cho ai có máy ngắn Y như em,

----------


## thucongmynghe79

ý bác ấy nói có phôi dài hơn khổ y của máy, giờ muốn lập trình chạy thế nào cho hết cái phôi ấy, em thì chia nhiều file trong artcam, hoặc ra qua bên mach runlayer lấy tọa độ ảo lần thứ 2 cho hành trình Y, gia công tiếp , em tắt máy rồi ko biết có đúng từ ngữ không nữa, khi bật nút này lên thì 4 nút set 0 hiển thị màu xanh, ta đặt hành trình thôi, mach tiếp tục làm việc tọa độ mới trên cùng một file,nếu ko phải các bác bỏ qua cho em gà nhé

----------


## suu_tam

Em chưa được dùng mach3 nên không biết, cũng không hiểu cái bác nói. Nhưng hiểu mơ hồ thì ngoài thao tác dừng lại bằng cơm để kéo phôi thì cũng thao tác thêm bằng cơm để chỉnh tọa độ.
Nếu như bác nói thì cần gì phải mach3 bất cứ thằng nào chẳng được. Miễn sao tắt chế độ kiểm tra hành trình file vượt quá hành trình máy.

Ví dụ phôi dài 300mm, làm file bình thường. Cho chạy đến 150mm dừng lại, kéo phôi và Y 150mm, rồi xóa Y về 0 rồi chạy tiếp. Không biết có phải như bác nói không. Nếu thế thì đâu cần thằng mach3 mới làm được.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

đó  là bác nói chạy tinh thôi, chạy phá thô nhiều lớp hoặc 2d thì nó phang lên tọa độ góc của file chính ngay,cái này do bác hỏi em chỉ biết nhiêu đó, nếu bác pro thì cần gì sài mach3 cho mệt nhỉ, nếu các cao thủ có cao kiến gì thì thông não em phát với

----------


## suu_tam

Nếu như bác sử dụng các trình điều khiển có hỗ trợ mã tự động (Macro, Script,...) Thì có thể nói là khác nhau.
Còn nếu chỉ đơn giản là sử dụng dịch chuyển thay đổi gốc,... Thì gần như thằng nào chẳng như thằng nào.
Nếu bác set gốc khác thì bản thân các thằng điều khiển đã có nhận từ G54 đến G59 để lưu được các gốc đó.

Nói tóm lại nếu bác dịch chuyển phôi rồi set gốc lại hoặc mở file toolpath mới thì làm bằng thằng nào cũng đc.

----------


## backma90

em nghe mọi người giới thiệu về mach3, bảo nó đa zi năng, dùng cho máy gì cũng được. E định dùng nó làm máy đột cho ông chú, search google thấy bảo nó kết hợp với phần mềm cnckad gì đó .Không biết xài thế nào nữa!

----------

